# 2005 Mkv 2.5l engine swap to 2008 Mkv 2.5l engine



## m.power356 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, so i have a 2005 Mkv jetta with the 2.5l i5 engine. Just a week ago my timing chain jumped, Since the timing chain will cost so much to fix I've been recommended to buy a new engine. Since its said that the 2008 engine produces an extra 20 horsepower i figured I'd go for it. I'm wondering if ill have to reflash the computer for the 2008 engine to work. Any help is Appreciated.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Pretty sure you will need the ecu for the replacement motor, just search it, it's been done plenty of times.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

stupakjim said:


> Pretty sure you will need the ecu for the replacement motor, just search it, it's been done plenty of times.


 :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i wouldnt call 5 ish plenty.. but yes, its been done.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i wouldnt call 5 ish plenty.. but yes, its been done.


:laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm actually really curious about this too, as I'm starting to get concerned that mine is gonna jump soon...I'm a super early 05.5, manufactured April of 05 and just a hair over 120km aka 75k miles. What mileage have others been going at?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I'm actually really curious about this too, as I'm starting to get concerned that mine is gonna jump soon...I'm a super early 05.5, manufactured April of 05 and just a hair over 120km aka 75k miles. What mileage have others been going at?


My old engine was a super early production 2.5 as well - I believe it was March 05 for mine. When mine "took a dump" or whatever the hell you want to call it, it had 85k miles. To this day I still have no idea what happened to my engine because I never took the time to open it up :facepalm: I know i've promised before, but I promise i'll open in up in early May when i'm back home and have time. My dad want's to throw it away because it's taking up room in the garage he says  I told him not to do anything until I open that thing up and see what the hell happened :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Crap, that's not good news for me. Basically tells me if mine is gonna last as long as yours did I've got about a year left with this motor. Guess it's a good thing I'm graduating in a month...


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup, as Pennsydubbin knows, I replaced my '05 as well with an '08 engine due to the same issue. You can keep the '05 ECU, even though the '08 engines are CBTA models. I bought my engine for $1,000 with ECU and wiring, and I can say that I feel like I drive a new car.

Oh, my '05 engine had 93K miles on it.....


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Here is a little something for those who stumble accross this post and start to worry about their 2.5.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5626157-New-member-with-06-Jetta&p=76509874#post76509874


----------

